# Ecco la nuova PS5, in due versioni. Uscita a fine 2020. Prezzi.



## Tifo'o (11 Giugno 2020)

Per gli amanti del gaming questa sera ci sarà l'evento della Sony che presenterà i giochi PS5 e forse, non è ancora confermato, la nuova console. 

L'evento inizierà alle 22 di sotto il video della diretta (per ora è in inglese, sarà sostituite se possibile con la versione ita appena disponibile).

*Aggiornato il primo post con le immagini ufficiali della PS5. La Playstation 5 uscirà in due versioni: versione normale con disc tray e versione digitale. Uscita a fine 2020. Prezzi quando disponibili.*


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Giugno 2020)




----------



## sipno (11 Giugno 2020)

Hanno talmente rotto le balle con sto SSD che della console Sony onestamente non me ne frega nulla e mi è andata in odio.

Andrò di SeriesX oltre alla mia fedelissima Switch


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Giugno 2020)

Questo evento lo hanno fatto annusare fino allo sfinimento, aprendo le gambe mille volte per poi chiuderle... da "sonaro" mega fanboy che sono, o stupiscono con qualcosa di memorabile o qualche fischio se lo prendono anche da me.

Tanto poi la console gliela compro lo stesso, però se lo meriterebbero.


----------



## sipno (11 Giugno 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questo evento lo hanno fatto annusare fino allo sfinimento, aprendo le gambe mille volte per poi chiuderle... da "sonaro" mega fanboy che sono, o stupiscono con qualcosa di memorabile o qualche fischio se lo prendono anche da me.
> 
> Tanto poi la console gliela compro lo stesso, però se lo meriterebbero.



Io onestamente sono Nintendaro... Per me conta solo quella.
Prenderò una tra le 2 console MS o Sony per i multipittaforma.
Frega gran poco dei Teraflops di quanto è figo l'SSD, però io ho visto 2 comunicazioni differenti.
E quella MS mi ha convinto maggiormente perchè molto più diretta senza troppe promesse e troppi misteri.
Al contrario ho visto Sony menarla con la sola arma che ha in più di MS (sembra) in tutte le salse. Secondo me la cosa più oscena sono stati tutti quei rumors di sviluppatori che elogiavano l'SSD dicendo che grazie a quello la console sarebbe stata superiore alla concorrenza.
Ma dico io... quale sviluppatore di terze parti sano di mente direbbe una cosa del genere? Questo mi ha fatto capire che le voci erano messe giù apposta.
E poi, si sa che nella produzione di titoli di terze parti multipiattaforma ci si allinea sempre verso il basso, quindi quell'SSD verrà se mai sfruttato solamente dai first party.
MS mica l'ha menata con la potenza superiore visto che possiede più potenza ovunque tranne che in quell'SSD, ma comunque possiede un SSD. Mica si è messa a dire che la console sony farà ridere con il il Ray tracing, ad esempio. 

Bah, a me proprio per questo Sony con PS mi andata in antipatia e mi ha convinto a scegliere SeriesX.

Tanto le esclusive MS o SOny non mi interessano minimamente...


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Giugno 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questo evento lo hanno fatto annusare fino allo sfinimento, aprendo le gambe mille volte per poi chiuderle... da "sonaro" mega fanboy che sono, o stupiscono con qualcosa di memorabile o qualche fischio se lo prendono anche da me.
> 
> Tanto poi la console gliela compro lo stesso, però se lo meriterebbero.



Dopo le ultime uscite politiche di sony penso che quando cambierò la play 4 passerò a Xbox


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Giugno 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questo evento lo hanno fatto annusare fino allo sfinimento, aprendo le gambe mille volte per poi chiuderle... da "sonaro" mega fanboy che sono, o stupiscono con qualcosa di memorabile o qualche fischio se lo prendono anche da me.
> 
> Tanto poi la console gliela compro lo stesso, però se lo meriterebbero.



Io ho sempre avuto entrambi le consolle ( ora ho solo la XBOX perchè ho cambiato casa ) e onestamente la guerra di quale sia meglio non l'ho mai capita. Si equivalgono perchè una è meglio in una cosa una nell altra. 

Tipo l'infrastruttura per giocare onilne è 100 volte meglio quella della Microzozz che quella della Sony, mentre parlando di pura potenza della consolle la PS è "meglio". 

Che poi son tutte menate da nerd quale sono perchè se faccio vedere alla mia donna le due consolle manco si accorge della differenza di qualità o velocità di gioco.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Giugno 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io ho sempre avuto entrambi le consolle ( ora ho solo la XBOX perchè ho cambiato casa ) e onestamente la guerra di quale sia meglio non l'ho mai capita. Si equivalgono perchè una è meglio in una cosa una nell altra.
> 
> Tipo l'infrastruttura per giocare onilne è 100 volte meglio quella della Microzozz che quella della Sony, mentre parlando di pura potenza della consolle la PS è "meglio".
> 
> Che poi son tutte menate da nerd quale sono perchè se faccio vedere alla mia donna le due consolle manco si accorge della differenza di qualità o velocità di gioco.



Allora diciamo che sono d'accordo con te, però avendo avuto tutte le generazioni di playstation è un po' una questione di affetto..e soprattutto preferisco le esclusive della sony (anche se ormai sono poche le differenze)..

Aggiungo che la 360 (che adoravo, anche esteticamente) mi ha tradito ben due volte rompendosi, mentre tutte le play avute non ho mai riscontrato alcun problema..

Per l'Xbox debbo dire che il joypad mi piace di più..

Come detto, al prossimo cambio passerò a Xbox per motivi "etici" dato che la politica di Sony mi ha deluso


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Giugno 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io ho sempre avuto entrambi le consolle ( ora ho solo la XBOX perchè ho cambiato casa ) e onestamente la guerra di quale sia meglio non l'ho mai capita. Si equivalgono perchè una è meglio in una cosa una nell altra.
> 
> Tipo l'infrastruttura per giocare onilne è 100 volte meglio quella della Microzozz che quella della Sony, mentre parlando di pura potenza della consolle la PS è "meglio".
> 
> Che poi son tutte menate da nerd quale sono perchè se faccio vedere alla mia donna le due consolle manco si accorge della differenza di qualità o velocità di gioco.



Io ho sempre scelto Playstation perché non posso fare a meno delle sue esclusive, e perché non gioco online.
Se si fa un discorso multipiattaforma e non nerd, hai ragione tu... una vale l'altra. Anche se a questo giro la XBox sarà più potente.
Una decina di anni fa avrei preso tutte e tre le console... ma ora sono un vecchiaccio, e quindi vado di monoconsole. 

Mi hai riportato in mente i bei tempi passati, quando ho vissuto un'adolescenza da "console war" pura, nell'epoca SEGA VS Nintendo. Ero alle medie e primi anni liceo, ricordo le litigate con gli amici quando metà classe aveva il Mega Drive (come me) e l'altra metà il Super Nintendo.. ci si scannava proprio come tra milanisti e interisti.
Poi ai tempi dell'università ho fatto il moderatore in un paio di forum di videogiochi, e passando il giorno a leggere adolescenti che si scannavano sui giochi, la console war ha finito con il nausearmi 

Ora che tra un po' giro con il bastone e l'artrosi, mi accontento della mia pleistescion e della mia TV 4k. Però questi eventi videoludici di presentazione dei giochi ancora mi attraggono, segno che le vecchie passioni sono dure a morire


----------



## Manue (11 Giugno 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io ho sempre scelto Playstation perché non posso fare a meno delle sue esclusive, e perché non gioco online.
> Se si fa un discorso multipiattaforma e non nerd, hai ragione tu... una vale l'altra. Anche se a questo giro la XBox sarà più potente.
> Una decina di anni fa avrei preso tutte e tre le console... ma ora sono un vecchiaccio, e quindi vado di monoconsole.
> 
> ...



Sega Master System tutta la vita 

Comunque, 
dopo il master system passai alla sony, comprando la PS1, 
non ho mai avuto Xbox e mai l'avrò, per un banale motivo, mi son sempre trovato bene con la Play Station.

Quale sia più veloce, più capiente, con interfaccia più semplice, 
sinceramente non lo so, la Ps mi da quello che voglio.

La consolle war è figa ed è bello avere fazioni divise, un pò come Iphone vs resto del mondo, 
perchè spinge le due case costruttrici a dare sempre di più.

Devo ammettere che i primi modelli di Ps4 Pro erano una delusione a livello hardware, 
scaldava così tanto da costringere la ventola di raffreddamento a farmi vivere l'esperienza di sembrare in un aeroporto.
Dovetti tribolare un po' con Game Stop per ottenere il rimborso della consolle (il giorno stesso dell'acquisto) e comprarla da MediaWorld poiché ai tempi già commercializzava le nuova Ps4 Pro con il nuovo alimentatore ecc ecc che non avevano problemi di surriscaldamento ed attualmente è fantastica.


----------



## __king george__ (11 Giugno 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per gli amanti del gaming questa sera ci sarà l'evento della Sony che presenterà i giochi PS5 e forse, non è ancora confermato, la nuova console.
> 
> L'evento inizierà alle 22 di sotto il video della diretta (per ora è in inglese, sarà sostituite se possibile con la versione ita appena disponibile).



sta per uscire la 5? allora è il momento di comprarmi la 4 probabilmente


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Giugno 2020)

Una delle cose vociferate che sono curioso di vedere (se confermata) è il reboot di Silent Hill.


----------



## Zanc9 (11 Giugno 2020)

Sono antipatico se dico che durante le consolle war ho sempre avuto un pc?  in realtà ho sempre avuto anche una consolle sony, specialmente per quelle esclusive che una volta non mi potevano mancare (metal gear solid, uncharted, the last of us tempo fa...bloodborne e altri più recentemente)...ho preso la switch solo ed esclusivamente per zelda botw (capolavoro)...per il resto se posso scegliere tendo a virare su pc

PS: qualcuno può consigliarmi qualche gioco "adulto" per switch? qualche gioco bello ed impegnativo...che siano esclusive magari


----------



## sipno (11 Giugno 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Una delle cose vociferate che sono curioso di vedere (se confermata) è il reboot di Silent Hill.



Sarebbe la croce definitiva su PS... Se si appropriano di una delle mie saghe preferite che deve rimanere multipiattaforma per me possono anche fallire.
Silent Hill come Resident evil sono un bene comune del genere horror... Capisco le esclusive temporali ma non che ci si appropri di una tale IP. Non sai quanto odio Konami per avermi privato da anni di capolavori come Castlevania (quelli 2D) e appunto Silent Hill (anche se gli ultimi SH erano pessimi a dire il vero)...

Comunque si tratterebbe di un soft reboot.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Giugno 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Sono antipatico se dico che durante le consolle war ho sempre avuto un pc?  in realtà ho sempre avuto anche una consolle sony, specialmente per quelle esclusive che una volta non mi potevano mancare (metal gear solid, uncharted, the last of us tempo fa...bloodborne e altri più recentemente)...ho preso la switch solo ed esclusivamente per zelda botw (capolavoro)...per il resto se posso scegliere tendo a virare su pc
> 
> PS: qualcuno può consigliarmi qualche gioco "adulto" per switch? qualche gioco bello ed impegnativo...che siano esclusive magari



Io sono tentato a prendermi un pc gaming.. ma ho un dubbio. I PC che ho trovato hanno 256 gb di Hard Disk ed i giochi di oggi occupano 60 gb ad uno.. figuriamoci se vuoi giocare a diversi titoli.. ma come si fa? Inoltre praticamente tutti i portatili non hanno più il lettore cd da dove si possono prendere? Scaricare? Ci metti due secoli a scaricare un gioco o sbaglio. Come funziona?


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Giugno 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


>



Niente dovete subirvi l'inglese. Pensavo che ci fossero almeno i sottotitoli come la versione tedesca, francese e spagnola.


----------



## sipno (11 Giugno 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Io sono tentato a prendermi un pc gaming.. ma ho un dubbio. I PC che ho trovato hanno 256 gb di Hard Disk ed i giochi di oggi occupano 60 gb ad uno.. figuriamoci se vuoi giocare a diversi titoli.. ma come si fa? Inoltre praticamente tutti i portatili non hanno più il lettore cd da dove si possono prendere? Scaricare? Ci metti due secoli a scaricare un gioco o sbaglio. Come funziona?



Zelda assolutamente


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (11 Giugno 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Io sono tentato a prendermi un pc gaming.. ma ho un dubbio. I PC che ho trovato hanno 256 gb di Hard Disk ed i giochi di oggi occupano 60 gb ad uno.. figuriamoci se vuoi giocare a diversi titoli.. ma come si fa? Inoltre praticamente tutti i portatili non hanno più il lettore cd da dove si possono prendere? Scaricare? Ci metti due secoli a scaricare un gioco o sbaglio. Come funziona?



Intanto se te lo assembli risparmi parecchio, poi ti conviene prendere un SSD per il sistema operativo e i programmi e poi un hard disk meccanico più grande (1 o 2 terabyte) dove puoi installare anche i giochi...


----------



## sipno (11 Giugno 2020)

Conferenza deludentissima.

La cosa che più mi ha ammazzato è vedere quello scempio di Resident evil 8... Miseria.

Console orrenda e scomoda. Bah...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Giugno 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per gli amanti del gaming questa sera ci sarà l'evento della Sony che presenterà i giochi PS5 e forse, non è ancora confermato, la nuova console.
> 
> L'evento inizierà alle 22 di sotto il video della diretta (per ora è in inglese, sarà sostituite se possibile con la versione ita appena disponibile).


*
Aggiornato il primo post con le immagini ufficiali della PS5.
Versione normale con disc tray e versione digitale.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Giugno 2020)

*Lista dei trailer principali, tutti gli altri sono disponibili nel video dell'evento nel secondo post.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Giugno 2020)




----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Giugno 2020)




----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Giugno 2020)




----------



## sipno (11 Giugno 2020)

Orrenda... Troppo design.
Poi quella col lettore è davvero uno schifo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Giugno 2020)




----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Giugno 2020)




----------



## sipno (11 Giugno 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>



Mamma mia che mi hanno fatto a RE... Ennesimo cambio di faccia per Chriss poi.
Inoltre mi sembra peggiorato graficamente rispetto al 7.
Ma perchè dico io? Perchè distruggere così resident evil quando hai tirato fuori quel capolavoro del remake del 2?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Giugno 2020)




----------



## Zanc9 (12 Giugno 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Io sono tentato a prendermi un pc gaming.. ma ho un dubbio. I PC che ho trovato hanno 256 gb di Hard Disk ed i giochi di oggi occupano 60 gb ad uno.. figuriamoci se vuoi giocare a diversi titoli.. ma come si fa? Inoltre praticamente tutti i portatili non hanno più il lettore cd da dove si possono prendere? Scaricare? Ci metti due secoli a scaricare un gioco o sbaglio. Come funziona?



Su pc i principali portali da cui accedere e scaricare giochi sono Origin (per i giochi EA) e Steam (per tutti gli altri) che funzionano nè più nè meno come un PsStore: hai il tuo profilo, compri un gioco e potrai scaricarlo e giocarlo per sempre...
il download solitamente dura come per una consolle...si parla già di copie fisiche che spariranno definitivamente intorno al 2022 e già da un po di tempo anche con dvd un gioco scarica comunque 20-30 gb da installare sulla consolle...quindi questo aspetto non lo considererei.
Per il pc: 256 gb sono un po pochi ma ad oggi 500 gb di memoria ssd costa una sciocchezza...comprare un pc da gaming costa abbastanza, il doppio se non il triplo di una console appena presentata (per farlo medio buono 800 € per un'ottima qualità fino a 1200 e comunque a salire si possono raggiungere anche i 3k se si vuole esagerare) ma io il mio pc attuale ce l'ho da 8 anni e ho cambiato 350 euro di scheda video qualche anno fa per aggiornarlo e ora gioco ancora meglio che su una ps4.

Il problema del pc è che non è mai stato user-friendly come una consolle...steam e origin hanno molto attenuato questa cosa ma spesso c'è da "spippolare" un pochino per risolvere alcuni problemi o far funzionare tutto bene

comunque sconsiglio i portatili a meno che non siano specifici modelli creati appositamente per il gaming


----------



## Zanc9 (12 Giugno 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Zelda assolutamente



E' l'unico che ho già giocato...come dicevo la switch l'ho presa solo per quello...ero tentato di prendere the binding od f isaac per intense sessioni sulla tazza ma già ce l'ho su pc...luigi's mansion è il prossimo candidato


----------



## sipno (12 Giugno 2020)

Luigi è bellissimo.
Se ti piacciono i JRPG puoi giocare quelli che secondo me sono i migliori di sempre.
Xenoblade Chronicles Definitive Edition (rimasterizzazione del capolavoro assoluto uscito per Wii) e Xenoblade Chronicles 2.

Poi c'è quel capolavoro di gameplay che è Super Mario Odissey


----------



## Isao (12 Giugno 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Su pc i principali portali da cui accedere e scaricare giochi sono Origin (per i giochi EA) e Steam (per tutti gli altri) che funzionano nè più nè meno come un PsStore: hai il tuo profilo, compri un gioco e potrai scaricarlo e giocarlo per sempre...
> il download solitamente dura come per una consolle...si parla già di copie fisiche che spariranno definitivamente intorno al 2022 e già da un po di tempo anche con dvd un gioco scarica comunque 20-30 gb da installare sulla consolle...quindi questo aspetto non lo considererei.
> Per il pc: 256 gb sono un po pochi ma ad oggi 500 gb di memoria ssd costa una sciocchezza...comprare un pc da gaming costa abbastanza, il doppio se non il triplo di una console appena presentata (per farlo medio buono 800 € per un'ottima qualità fino a 1200 e comunque a salire si possono raggiungere anche i 3k se si vuole esagerare) ma io il mio pc attuale ce l'ho da 8 anni e ho cambiato 350 euro di scheda video qualche anno fa per aggiornarlo e ora gioco ancora meglio che su una ps4.
> 
> ...



Riporto anche la mia esperienza. Un anno fa ho assemblato un pc gaming spendendo sui 1.000 euro (già assemblato sarebbe costato di più con caratteristiche tecniche inferiori). Ti riassumo velocemente i costi a spanne:
- Case con vetro 70€
- Alimentatore 750W 80€
- Scheda madre B360 130€
- Processore Intel I5-9400F 170€ (La F significa che non ha una scheda video integrata che è inutile dovendone comprare una dedicata)
- Scheda video Nvidia 1660 Ti (2 ventole) 300€
- Ram 2 banchi da 8 gb (16 gb) 80€
- SSD Nvme Intel (schedino piccolissimo da mettere direttamente sulla scheda madre con velocità elevatissime) da 1TB 130€

Non è una configurazione top ma al momento riesco a far girare qualsiasi gioco al massimo della risoluzione. L'ho montato io semplicemente documentandomi (un bel po') su internet ed è soddisfacente farlo da soli (se tutto va bene ).

Scendere sotto queste caratteristiche è un suicidio dunque [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] considera che un pc gaming da assemblare ti costerà un migliaio di euro ma tra qualche anno non sarà tutto da buttare in blocco. Ti basterà fare degli upgrade (cambio processore o cambio scheda video). Tra i vantaggi considera che il PC non è solo uno scatolotto per giocare ma può servirti per qualsiasi cosa (in questo periodo sto lavorando in smartworking su file excel pesanti senza alcun problema grazie alla potenza del pc e ho ricevuto in regalo un drone e credo userò il PC per montare piccoli video). Inoltre, ma su questo non sono ferratissimo, puoi giocare agli online senza costi aggiuntivi e puoi giocare offline senza alcun costo sapendo smanettare nemmeno così tanto.
-


----------



## Zanc9 (12 Giugno 2020)

Isao ha scritto:


> Riporto anche la mia esperienza. Un anno fa ho assemblato un pc gaming spendendo sui 1.000 euro (già assemblato sarebbe costato di più con caratteristiche tecniche inferiori). Ti riassumo velocemente i costi a spanne:
> - Case con vetro 70€
> - Alimentatore 750W 80€
> - Scheda madre B360 130€
> ...



Confermo, io spesi sui 1000 euro con un processore I7 da circa 450 € (socket 4011 mi pare che è di categoria superiore ai normali I7) 16 gb di ram 1tb hard disk e alimentatore da 1000 w e una scheda video modesta...poi negli anni ho aggiunto altri 16 gb di ram e 500 gb ssd (400€) e cambiato scheda video (350 €)...se fai una buona base di scheda madre processore e alimentatore questi ti possono durare anche 10/15 anni (io sono a 8) e cambiando scheda video e ram tiri avanti. E' vero il discorso sul gioco online, steam e origin non hanno abbonamenti...sul "gratis offline" ti dico che passati i 20 anni ho smesso con la pirateria, su steam i giochi nuovi si trovano dopo pochi mesi dall'uscita a 49 € anziche 69/75...e periodicamente ci sono molte offerte


----------



## Zanc9 (12 Giugno 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Luigi è bellissimo.
> Se ti piacciono i JRPG puoi giocare quelli che secondo me sono i migliori di sempre.
> Xenoblade Chronicles Definitive Edition (rimasterizzazione del capolavoro assoluto uscito per Wii) e Xenoblade Chronicles 2.
> 
> Poi c'è quel capolavoro di gameplay che è Super Mario Odissey



Grazie dei consigli sicuramente li terrò a mente!!


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Giugno 2020)

Bene grazie a tutti per i consigli..allora a questo punto aspetto e mi prendo la PS5 o la nuova XBOX.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Giugno 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per gli amanti del gaming questa sera ci sarà l'evento della Sony che presenterà i giochi PS5 e forse, non è ancora confermato, la nuova console.
> 
> L'evento inizierà alle 22 di sotto il video della diretta (per ora è in inglese, sarà sostituite se possibile con la versione ita appena disponibile).
> 
> *Aggiornato il primo post con le immagini ufficiali della PS5. La Playstation 5 uscirà in due versioni: versione normale con disc tray e versione digitale. Uscita a fine 2020. Prezzi quando disponibili.*



Quando parleranno della PS5? Tipo prezzo e retrocompatibilità?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Giugno 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quanto parleranno della PS5? Tipo prezzo e retrocompatibilità?



Gli insider dicono che ci sarà una nuova conferenza ad agosto per parlare del prezzo.
Ma è probabile che faranno altri annunci a luglio, quando l'XBox avrà la sua conferenza.

Per quel che riguarda altri giochi, da qui ad agosto sono previste conferenze di tutte le software house terze parti (EA, CDPR, Ubisoft, Warner...) che mostreranno e annunceranno i loro giochi multipiattaforma.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Giugno 2020)

In rete ho letto molti pareri positivi per il design, ma a me non piace proprio. Le uniche console belle per me della sony come aspetto sono la ps1 e ps2, soprattutto le versioni slim. Dalla 3 in poi per me hanno tirato fuori console sempre più brutte. Solo ps4 slim trovo guardabile delle ultime.


----------



## Isao (12 Giugno 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Confermo, io spesi sui 1000 euro con un processore I7 da circa 450 € (socket 4011 mi pare che è di categoria superiore ai normali I7) 16 gb di ram 1tb hard disk e alimentatore da 1000 w e una scheda video modesta...poi negli anni ho aggiunto altri 16 gb di ram e 500 gb ssd (400€) e cambiato scheda video (350 €)...se fai una buona base di scheda madre processore e alimentatore questi ti possono durare anche 10/15 anni (io sono a 8) e cambiando scheda video e ram tiri avanti. E' vero il discorso sul gioco online, steam e origin non hanno abbonamenti...sul "gratis offline" ti dico che passati i 20 anni ho smesso con la pirateria, su steam i giochi nuovi si trovano dopo pochi mesi dall'uscita a 49 € anziche 69/75...e periodicamente ci sono molte offerte



L'offline è un'opzione per tutti i possessori di PC ma ovviamente ognuno di noi agisce come meglio crede. Io compro su piattaforme non pirata codici steam a prezzi ancora più vantaggiosi (per fare un nome instant gaming). Per esempio, io ho comprato f12019 appena uscito a 25€, mi hanno mandato un codice, l'ho messo su steam, ho riscattato il gioco e ho giocato tranquillamente online. 

Altro vantaggio del PC sono i giochi o simili dedicati. Ultimamente ho comprato un abbonamento iRacing, simulatore online solo per PC.


----------



## Goro (12 Giugno 2020)

A me il design piace, soprattuto la versione digital. Il classico decoder nero ogni tanto va rinnovato e se questa soluzione aiuta a dissipare l'aria e mantenere silenziosa la console, direi che è perfetta.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Giugno 2020)

Isao ha scritto:


> Riporto anche la mia esperienza. Un anno fa ho assemblato un pc gaming spendendo sui 1.000 euro (già assemblato sarebbe costato di più con caratteristiche tecniche inferiori). Ti riassumo velocemente i costi a spanne:
> - Case con vetro 70€
> - Alimentatore 750W 80€
> - Scheda madre B360 130€
> ...



Bella configurazione, io mi sto facendo fare per lo studio ( a me serve un hardware super top per le dirette del canale Youtube ) un pc cosi : 

-CPU: i9 9990 @ 3.2 GHz (8C/16T)
-Ram: 32 GB DDR4 @ 3000 MHz
-Raffreddamento ad aria Noctua (Silent)
-GPU: RX 580 8 GB (supporto fino a 4 monitor)
-Scheda madre: chipset Z390, ATX con 6 porte USB 3.0
-SSD: 2 x 500 GB
-Thunderbolt 3/ Type C (2 porte)
-Case: Corsair 110Q (con pannelli fonoassorbenti)


----------



## Zanc9 (12 Giugno 2020)

Isao ha scritto:


> L'offline è un'opzione per tutti i possessori di PC ma ovviamente ognuno di noi agisce come meglio crede. Io compro su piattaforme non pirata codici steam a prezzi ancora più vantaggiosi (per fare un nome instant gaming). Per esempio, io ho comprato f12019 appena uscito a 25€, mi hanno mandato un codice, l'ho messo su steam, ho riscattato il gioco e ho giocato tranquillamente online.
> 
> Altro vantaggio del PC sono i giochi o simili dedicati. Ultimamente ho comprato un abbonamento iRacing, simulatore online solo per PC.



Scusa non avevo capito io allora! Non sapevo di queste piattaforme, comunque si su pc hai molti più modi di giocare


----------



## Isao (12 Giugno 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Scusa non avevo capito io allora! Non sapevo di queste piattaforme, comunque si su pc hai molti più modi di giocare



No tranquillo, nel primo post mi riferivo proprio alla pirateria  Però poi ho preso spunto dal tuo commento per riportare la mia esperienza con questi siti che danno codici ufficiali.



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Bella configurazione, io mi sto facendo fare per lo studio ( a me serve un hardware super top per le dirette del canale Youtube ) un pc cosi :
> 
> -CPU: i9 9990 @ 3.2 GHz (8C/16T)
> -Ram: 32 GB DDR4 @ 3000 MHz
> ...



La GPU sei sicuro che si integra a perfezione con la CPU Intel? Eventualmente puoi spostarti su una RTX2060-70.
Comunque la configurazione è TOP e non vedo elementi in cui poter risparmiare visto l'utilizzo che devi farne. Forse sulla GPU potresti risparmiare qualcosina ma non credo valga la pena visto il prezzo totale del PC.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Giugno 2020)

Isao ha scritto:


> La GPU sei sicuro che si integra a perfezione con la CPU Intel? Eventualmente puoi spostarti su una RTX2060-70.
> Comunque la configurazione è TOP e non vedo elementi in cui poter risparmiare visto l'utilizzo che devi farne. Forse sulla GPU potresti risparmiare qualcosina ma non credo valga la pena visto il prezzo totale del PC.



E me lo sono chiesto pure io per la compatibilità ma il tecnico che mi assembla l Hack ( Hackintosh )mi ha detto che va benissimo cosi. Ovviamente gli faccio fare un doppio boot cosi quelle poche volte che mi serve Winzoz lo posso usare. 

E si, per montare i video del canale ( a 1080 e non 4k ) e per le dirette servono hardware spintissimi. Considera che mentre stremmo su Youtube ho 3 schermi aperti per la regia e una altro schermo esterno per leggere le chat di Twitch, Youtube e Mixer. 

Insomma è un casino ma con questo hardware dovrei ( e uso sempre il condizionale ) essere apposto almeno un altro paio di anni.


----------



## Butcher (12 Giugno 2020)

Non so, il design è bello ma da piazzare in salotto o sulla scrivania stona. E' difficile da integrare forse.


----------



## sipno (12 Giugno 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> In rete ho letto molti pareri positivi per il design, ma a me non piace proprio. Le uniche console belle per me della sony come aspetto sono la ps1 e ps2, soprattutto le versioni slim. Dalla 3 in poi per me hanno tirato fuori console sempre più brutte. Solo ps4 slim trovo guardabile delle ultime.



Il problema è che è enorme... e quelle forme danno solo fastidio, secondo me


----------



## Isao (12 Giugno 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E me lo sono chiesto pure io per la compatibilità ma il tecnico che mi assembla l Hack ( Hackintosh )mi ha detto che va benissimo cosi. Ovviamente gli faccio fare un doppio boot cosi quelle poche volte che mi serve Winzoz lo posso usare.
> 
> E si, per montare i video del canale ( a 1080 e non 4k ) e per le dirette servono hardware spintissimi. Considera che mentre stremmo su Youtube ho 3 schermi aperti per la regia e una altro schermo esterno per leggere le chat di Twitch, Youtube e Mixer.
> 
> Insomma è un casino ma con questo hardware dovrei ( e uso sempre il condizionale ) essere apposto almeno un altro paio di anni.



Tanto se te lo monta lui o funziona o funziona  Credo proprio che quelle specifiche dovrebbero bastarti per anche più di qualche anno.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Giugno 2020)

Isao ha scritto:


> Tanto se te lo monta lui o funziona o funziona  Credo proprio che quelle specifiche dovrebbero bastarti per anche più di qualche anno.



E vuoi sapere qual'è la cosa assurda ? che il 90% delle persone guarda i video dal cell e pure le live. Quindi che io monti i video in 4k o 1080 oppure stremme in 4k non frega a nessuno. 
Diciamo che lo faccio per soddisfazione personale.


----------



## Isao (12 Giugno 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E vuoi sapere qual'è la cosa assurda ? che il 90% delle persone guarda i video dal cell e pure le live. Quindi che io monti i video in 4k o 1080 oppure stremme in 4k non frega a nessuno.
> Diciamo che lo faccio per soddisfazione personale.



La maggior parte guarda i video da cellulare con qualità automatica che, grazie alle nostre reti, si setta solitamente ai 480p massimo. Però ritengo che il PC sovradimensionato è destinato a durare di più e dunque invecchiare più tardi quindi secondo me fai bene anche se a bene vedere è sovradimensionato visto che basterebbe montare a 720p.


----------



## Manue (12 Giugno 2020)

Tanta roba questa ps5, bella da vedere e sicuramente prenderò la versione con il 4k, 
visto l'oled lg che ho li da sfruttare...


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Giugno 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per gli amanti del gaming questa sera ci sarà l'evento della Sony che presenterà i giochi PS5 e forse, non è ancora confermato, la nuova console.
> 
> L'evento inizierà alle 22 di sotto il video della diretta (per ora è in inglese, sarà sostituite se possibile con la versione ita appena disponibile).
> 
> *Aggiornato il primo post con le immagini ufficiali della PS5. La Playstation 5 uscirà in due versioni: versione normale con disc tray e versione digitale. Uscita a fine 2020. Prezzi quando disponibili.*



Per una volta hanno badato anche al design..bella è bella, ma dopo le ultime sparate di Sony non la comprerò mai..con me hanno chiuso


----------



## Jino (12 Giugno 2020)

Bellissima. Ma mi sa che dovrò aspettare un bel pò, non me la potrò permettere subito. Rumors sul costo?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Giugno 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Bellissima. Ma mi sa che dovrò aspettare un bel pò, non me la potrò permettere subito. Rumors sul costo?



Ce ne sono di innumerevoli, ma ancora il prezzo è oggetto misterioso. Questo perché Sony e Microsoft stanno giocando al gatto col topo, cioé aspettano che sia una ad annunciare il prezzo prima dell'altra, per poi fare una contromossa di marketing.

L'ipotesi più gettonata è 499. Con Microsoft che avrà due modelli, una macchina a 1080p a 399 ("Lockhart", che esiste ma è ancora da annunciare ufficialmente) e una super potente da 12 teraflop a 599. La PS4 dovrebbe stare nel mezzo.

Ma è ancora tutto da vedere...


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Giugno 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Gli insider dicono che ci sarà una nuova conferenza ad agosto per parlare del prezzo.
> Ma è probabile che faranno altri annunci a luglio, quando l'XBox avrà la sua conferenza.
> 
> Per quel che riguarda altri giochi, da qui ad agosto sono previste conferenze di tutte le software house terze parti (EA, CDPR, Ubisoft, Warner...) che mostreranno e annunceranno i loro giochi multipiattaforma.



Grazie.. io spero per la retrocompatibilità. Non mi va di prendere una console e poi non posso nemmeno giocare al primo capitolo di The last of us.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Giugno 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Grazie.. io spero per la retrocompatibilità. Non mi va di prendere una console e poi non posso nemmeno giocare al primo capitolo di The last of us.



Che sarà retrocompatibile con la PS4 lo hanno già annunciato, anche se hanno detto che per ora ci sono 4000 giochi in test, facendo intuire che forse non sarà così automatica al lancio e andrà aggiornata con firmware
C'era addirittura un rumor su una possibile retrocompatibilità con tutti i giochi PS1-PS2-PS3, ma mi sa di balla colossale, e infatti non è mai stato confermato.
I giochi first party Sony come Last of Us (Remastered, per PS4) saranno comunque sicuramente retrocompatibili al 1000% su PS5, su questo non ci sono dubbi.

Ma devono chiarire aspetti su cui la Microsoft ha già fatto chiarezza:
- Su XBox ogni gioco "crossgen" da settembre in poi uscirà in unico formato, e sarà giocabile sia sull'XBox di adesso e XBox Series.
Cioè per esempio tu a natale compri il disco del nuovo Assassins Creed, ed esisterà solo quello. Se lo metti su una XBox o l'altra funziona comunque, e su XBox Series automaticamente ti gira potenziato e la patch è gratuita. Non devi comprare un'altra versione o fare l'upgrade.

- La retrocompatibilità dei giochi vecchi è garantita al 100% e molti avranno aspetti migliorati , come texture, HDR o framerate.

Sono cose che succedono oggi su PS4-Ps4 PRO, ma non c'è divario generazionale tra questi due modelli, quindi la Sony ancora deve chiarire se farà qualcosa di analogo per la transizione più grande PS4- PS5.
La filosofia di Sony, in generale, è quella di creare un divario più netto tra le generazioni, mentre Microsoft ragiona più per ecosistema.


----------



## Jino (12 Giugno 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ce ne sono di innumerevoli, ma ancora il prezzo è oggetto misterioso. Questo perché Sony e Microsoft stanno giocando al gatto col topo, cioé aspettano che sia una ad annunciare il prezzo prima dell'altra, per poi fare una contromossa di marketing.
> 
> L'ipotesi più gettonata è 499. Con Microsoft che avrà due modelli, una macchina a 1080p a 399 ("Lockhart", che esiste ma è ancora da annunciare ufficialmente) e una super potente da 12 teraflop a 599. La PS4 dovrebbe stare nel mezzo.
> 
> Ma è ancora tutto da vedere...



Troppi soldi, ma è scontato, dovrò aspettare qualche anno che scenda almeno sui 300/350.


----------



## Miro (12 Giugno 2020)

A me non piace per niente, soprattutto nella prospettiva di piazzarla in un salotto/mobile; la Xbox, pur essendo più "base" e quindi più anonima, mi sembra molto più appetibile visivamente soprattutto in un contesto di mobilio.



Jino ha scritto:


> Troppi soldi, ma è scontato, dovrò aspettare qualche anno che scenda almeno sui 300/350.



Io ti direi di aspettare a prescindere, spesso le prime versioni presentano difetti tecnici che vengono smussati durante gli anni.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Giugno 2020)

Miro ha scritto:


> A me non piace per niente, soprattutto nella prospettiva di piazzarla in un salotto/mobile; la Xbox, pur essendo più "base" e quindi più anonima, mi sembra molto più appetibile visivamente soprattutto in un contesto di mobilio.
> 
> 
> 
> Io ti direi di aspettare a prescindere, spesso le prime versioni presentano difetti tecnici che vengono smussati durante gli anni.



Scusami. Io non ho avuto la 4..l'ultima console è stata la 3. Non ho preso la 4 per questione di tempo che non avevo proprio per giocare.. da ora invece sono più libero. Cosa mi consigli? Io sono orientato di aspettare la 5 a fine anno. Oppure è meglio che mi prenda la 4, oppure è meglio che prenda la xbox series?

Ero praticamente covinto di prendermi un pc gaming e basta.. ma a leggere i commenti qui, preferisco lasciare perdere devo stare li a guardare 1000 requisiti di sistema. Non ho voglia.. voglio una cosa dove mette il CD e basta.

Tu sconsigli la 5 da subito per troppi difetti tecnici?


----------



## RickyB83 (12 Giugno 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io ho sempre scelto Playstation perché non posso fare a meno delle sue esclusive, e perché non gioco online.
> Se si fa un discorso multipiattaforma e non nerd, hai ragione tu... una vale l'altra. Anche se a questo giro la XBox sarà più potente.
> Una decina di anni fa avrei preso tutte e tre le console... ma ora sono un vecchiaccio, e quindi vado di monoconsole.
> 
> ...



Grande toby, uguale io..


----------



## Julian4674 (12 Giugno 2020)

esteticamente la trovo bellissima, anche se sono un xboxaro, ho una one s. Penso che la sostituiremo con la nuova series x, a meno che il mio bimbo non voglia tornare a ps, dopo che abbiamo avuto la 3, che secondo me faceva schifo, la 360 che avevamo prima di ps3 e che ovviamente si è bruciata, se la mangiava a colazione.
Interessante la versione senza disco, già adesso con l'abbonamento xbox live ultimate i giochi fisici non li prendiamo più da un bel pezzo. Si prevedono tempi duri per gamestop
Vediamo se il mio bimbo vorrà questa o la series x, io spingerò per quest'ultima.Prima di prenderla però dovrò investire qualcosa in un tv 4k, altrimento sarebbe come avere un motore da 1000 cv e le gomme della panda. Sicuramente non sarò a far la coda al day one di nessuna delle 2


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Giugno 2020)

Devo dire la verità: mi aspettavo di più. Su alcuni giochi ho faticato a riscontrare miglioramenti palesi dovuti al passaggio alla next gen. Mi ha colpito parecchio il gioco di Square Enix Project Athia, penso sarà tanta roba...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Giugno 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Devo dire la verità: mi aspettavo di più. Su alcuni giochi ho faticato a riscontrare miglioramenti palesi dovuti al passaggio alla next gen. Mi ha colpito parecchio il gioco di Square Enix Project Athia, penso sarà tanta roba...



Io odio i trailer in CG.
Per esempio Horizon 2, alla fine, sarà ovviamente qualcosa di sensazionale graficamente. E allora fate sì il trailerozzo, ma poi aggiungete anche dieci minuti di giocato puro.
Ricordo alle vecchie presentazioni dell'E3 le demo gameplay di Uncharted che mandavano in visibilio la folla, o quel pazzesco giocato di God of War PS4 nel 2016... mancava una cosa così alla presentazione PS5.
Le first party Sony sono ancora molto indietro con i lavori, è palese.


----------



## Miro (13 Giugno 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Scusami. Io non ho avuto la 4..l'ultima console è stata la 3. Non ho preso la 4 per questione di tempo che non avevo proprio per giocare.. da ora invece sono più libero. Cosa mi consigli? Io sono orientato di aspettare la 5 a fine anno. Oppure è meglio che mi prenda la 4, oppure è meglio che prenda la xbox series?
> 
> Ero praticamente covinto di prendermi un pc gaming e basta.. ma a leggere i commenti qui, preferisco lasciare perdere devo stare li a guardare 1000 requisiti di sistema. Non ho voglia.. voglio una cosa dove mette il CD e basta.
> 
> Tu sconsigli la 5 da subito per troppi difetti tecnici?



In linea di massima, io aspetterei sempre almeno un anno prima di acquistare una console appena lanciata sul mercato. Riguardo la scorsa gen non ricordo particolari problemi di architettura interna, solo la PS4 pro che è oscena riguardo la dissipazione e poteva avere qualche problemino di surriscaldamento. I difetti tecnici poi corretti in corso d'opera sono stati molto più numerosi ai tempi della 360 e PS3.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Giugno 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Scusami. Io non ho avuto la 4..l'ultima console è stata la 3. Non ho preso la 4 per questione di tempo che non avevo proprio per giocare.. da ora invece sono più libero. Cosa mi consigli? Io sono orientato di aspettare la 5 a fine anno. Oppure è meglio che mi prenda la 4, oppure è meglio che prenda la xbox series?
> 
> Ero praticamente covinto di prendermi un pc gaming e basta.. ma a leggere i commenti qui, preferisco lasciare perdere devo stare li a guardare 1000 requisiti di sistema. Non ho voglia.. voglio una cosa dove mette il CD e basta.
> 
> Tu sconsigli la 5 da subito per troppi difetti tecnici?



Visto che la retrocompatibilità con la PS4 è sicura, nel tuo caso (se hai la possibilità economica di quei 100 euro in più) secondo me non ha molto senso spendere soldi a fine anno per la Ps4 PRO. Intanto che sei in ballo, io nella tua situazione farei il salto diretto con la 5, così hai la libreria completa e sfrutti anche i cross gen al massimo.
Precisando che, per godere di questi vantaggi, ti serve una Tv 4K.

E' vero che ci possono essere problemi tecnici al lancio, ma adesso sono più attenti. Disastri come il lancio di X360 difficile che ricapitano.

Il mio consiglio magari è di aspettare sei mesi, e di non prenderla subitissimo al day one. Così vedi com'è la situazione.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Giugno 2020)

Ok, grazie ad entrambi per i consigli.


----------



## Giangy (14 Giugno 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per gli amanti del gaming questa sera ci sarà l'evento della Sony che presenterà i giochi PS5 e forse, non è ancora confermato, la nuova console.
> 
> L'evento inizierà alle 22 di sotto il video della diretta (per ora è in inglese, sarà sostituite se possibile con la versione ita appena disponibile).
> 
> *Aggiornato il primo post con le immagini ufficiali della PS5. La Playstation 5 uscirà in due versioni: versione normale con disc tray e versione digitale. Uscita a fine 2020. Prezzi quando disponibili.*



La nuova PS5 sembra davvero bella esteticamente, tutto si vedrà dalle esclusive che presenterà Microsoft per Xbox Series X. Però anche la nuova console Microsoft mi piace molto esteticamente, ma forse più ingombrante visto che ha un aspetto da mini PC fisso. Ho sia l’Xbox One S che una PS4 slim, più la Switch Lite, che tengo come portatile quando capita di fare qualche viaggio. Una cosa che non mi piace della PS4 è il controller, lo trovo poco innovativo, preferisco molto di più quello della Xbox One. Penso che per natale prossimo darò via una delle due, tra One S o PS4, per una delle nuove console, certo vedrò anche in base al prezzo, ovviamente se la PS5 costerà uno sproposito più della Series X, si andrà di Xbox.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Giugno 2020)

Io non posseggo una console dai tempi della PS2 (2002 credo), ma vedendo i prezzi che ti sparano questi farabutti per un PC di fascia medio/alta, sto pensando di convertirmi alla console.
Le schede grafiche di livello medio costano quanto una console, ad esempio la RTX 2060 a 6 giga te la sparano a 400 euro, per non parlare delle varie 2070, 2080 e della prossima 3080 ti (credo non basteranno 2000 euro).
Fortuna che per i processori grazie alla serie Ryzen dell'AMD i prezzi sono scemati, prima col monopolio della Intel anche i prezzi dei processori erano imbarazzanti.
Se non si danno una regolata, soprattutto quei maledetti della Nvidia, temo che il gaming per PC sarà riservato solo per la fascia più benestante degli appassionati.


----------



## sipno (14 Giugno 2020)

Giangy ha scritto:


> La nuova PS5 sembra davvero bella esteticamente, tutto si vedrà dalle esclusive che presenterà Microsoft per Xbox Series X. Però anche la nuova console Microsoft mi piace molto esteticamente, ma forse più ingombrante visto che ha un aspetto da mini PC fisso. Ho sia l’Xbox One S che una PS4 slim, più la Switch Lite, che tengo come portatile quando capita di fare qualche viaggio. Una cosa che non mi piace della PS4 è il controller, lo trovo poco innovativo, preferisco molto di più quello della Xbox One. Penso che per natale prossimo darò via una delle due, tra One S o PS4, per una delle nuove console, certo vedrò anche in base al prezzo, ovviamente se la PS5 costerà uno sproposito più della Series X, si andrà di Xbox.



Series x è più piccola di ps5 e non di poco.
Inoltre essendo rettangolare è molto più facile da posizionare


----------



## Jino (15 Giugno 2020)

PS3 venne lanciata ad una cifra di 499, con la PS4 abbassarono il tiro a 399. La 5 vado a sensazione, si tornerà su costi più alti, 499 una versione e addirittura 599 e l'altra. Alcuni rumor a cui credo poco parlano addirittura di 600-700 euro.


----------



## Jino (15 Giugno 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Scusami. Io non ho avuto la 4..l'ultima console è stata la 3. Non ho preso la 4 per questione di tempo che non avevo proprio per giocare.. da ora invece sono più libero. Cosa mi consigli? Io sono orientato di aspettare la 5 a fine anno. Oppure è meglio che mi prenda la 4, oppure è meglio che prenda la xbox series?
> 
> Ero praticamente covinto di prendermi un pc gaming e basta.. ma a leggere i commenti qui, preferisco lasciare perdere devo stare li a guardare 1000 requisiti di sistema. Non ho voglia.. voglio una cosa dove mette il CD e basta.
> 
> Tu sconsigli la 5 da subito per troppi difetti tecnici?



Tra una PS4 ed una 5 balleranno molti soldi, dipende molto da quanto vuoi spendere. Però se volevi prendere un pc da gaming non credo tu abbia un budget basso, quindi se non hai fretta prendi la PS5, avrà anche la retrocompatibilità con i giochi della 4 se vuoi recuperare. Ovviamente mi allineo al consiglio, non prenderla al dayone, aspetta qualche mese per capire se ci sono difetti costruttivi seri, con PS3 ci fu un disastro.


----------



## sipno (15 Giugno 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> PS3 venne lanciata ad una cifra di 499, con la PS4 abbassarono il tiro a 399. La 5 vado a sensazione, si tornerà su costi più alti, 499 una versione e addirittura 599 e l'altra. Alcuni rumor a cui credo poco parlano addirittura di 600-700 euro.



Sony ha detto chiaramente che non lavorerà mai più in perdita come fece con PS3.

Ora queste nuove macchine sono costruite per fronteggiare il più possibile i PC, almeno per i primi anni. Mentre Ps4 e soprattutto One erano già vecchie quando uscirono a suo tempo.

Per me sotto i 499 non scenderà quindi PS5. 
MS dal canto suo sta giocando con Sony a chi annuncia prima il prezzo. Solamente che MS a differenza di Sony è ben più propensa a vendere in perdita e quindi ad affrontare PS5 sul prezzo.

PS5 a parte l'SSD è meno potente della Seires X di un bel 20%, quindi a parità di prezzo, per gli indecisi e chi non guarda alle esclusive MS parte avvantaggiata... Figuriamoci se dovesse aggredire Sony proponendo un 50 euro in meno.

Comunque, per me usciranno entrambe tra i 499 e i 549.

Ultima cosa, penso che la console senza lettore di Sony sia davvero un fail enorme, nonostante io per primo sono convinto che il supporto fisico sia ormai obsoleto. Buono solo per i collezionisti..

Ditemi quale negozio di VG accetterà di venderla?

E non credo che avrà questa gran differenza di prezzo, visto che le console dovranno battagliarsi anche sui prezzi e quindi la differenza tra la semplice componentistica tra una console con il supporto e senza potrà essere di 30 euro.

Mah.


Invece vedo molto meglio la versione loock hart di MS, che costruita con la stessa struttura, sviluppa peno potenza, quindi non gestendo il 4k ma dando la possibilità ai casual gamer soprattutto di avere una console next gen a prezzo molto aggressivo.
Basti pensare come Switch lite stia rendendo molto a nintendo e ve lo dice uno che non tollera quella versione, visto che manda a belle signore la peculiarità Switch...


Sicuramente Sony parte molto bene con la vecchia base installata, ma in questa gen le cose si potrebbero ribaltare, esattamente come successe tra ps3 e 360.

Le esclusive contano fino ad un certo punto, perchè se guardate la base installata di PS4 e quante copie di TLOU hanno venduto, capirete che è una goccia d'acqua in un'oceano.

Contano molto di più i multipiattaforma, e dove giocarli meglio...

Altra cosa, il servizio Smart delivery di Ms è una bomba e solo per questo un utente si sente molto più tutelato.
Senza parlare del servizio Game pass, dove con pochi euro al lancio potrò giocare ad Halo Infinite e tutte le esclusive MS oltre ad altre centinaia di giochi.

Da imparziale e NINTENDARO, dico che per me la mia prossima console al 90% sarà Series X.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Giugno 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> PS3 venne lanciata ad una cifra di 499, con la PS4 abbassarono il tiro a 399. La 5 vado a sensazione, si tornerà su costi più alti, 499 una versione e addirittura 599 e l'altra. Alcuni rumor a cui credo poco parlano addirittura di 600-700 euro.



La Ps3 FAT 60 giga fu lanciata a ben 600 euro. Io al tempo la presi al day one... da nerd playstescionaro che ero  
Qualcosa di improponibile oggi, i rumor che sparano quelle cifre per la PS5 sono fake.
Per ora sembra che le due versione (digital e normale... per me normale tutta la vita, la digital neanche la considero) non avranno differenze di prezzo. Piuttosto vedo molto probabile che tra tre anni ci sia una PS5 PRO che pareggi i teraflop in più della X.

A meno di clamorose sorprese, credo che il prezzo della PS5 sarà di 499 euro.


----------



## sipno (16 Giugno 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La Ps3 FAT 60 giga fu lanciata a ben 600 euro. Io al tempo la presi al day one... da nerd playstescionaro che ero
> Qualcosa di improponibile oggi, i rumor che sparano quelle cifre per la PS5 sono fake.
> Per ora sembra che le due versione (digital e normale... per me normale tutta la vita, la digital neanche la considero) non avranno differenze di prezzo. Piuttosto vedo molto probabile che tra tre anni ci sia una PS5 PRO che pareggi i teraflop in più della X.
> 
> A meno di clamorose sorprese, credo che il prezzo della PS5 sarà di 499 euro.



Ok che sembra diventata una moda ma per me queste console non avranno bisogno di versioni pro.
Nascono già entrambe come 2 console molto potenti proprio per fronteggiare i PC, diversamente dalla passata generazione dove all'uscita erano già vecchie.

Credo e spero di no quindi....

Comunque il prossimo step è il clouding per me.


----------



## sette (16 Giugno 2020)

Amazon Francia ha pubblicato e in breve tempo rimosso il prezzo e la data: 499€ dal 20 novembre.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Giugno 2020)

Boh ho cambiato idea..onestamente non ho voglia di aspettare fino a dicembre o più... Ho ordinato la 4 con GOW, Horizon, The last of us ed in più the Last of us 2 nel pacchetto a 340 euri


----------



## Gas (17 Giugno 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Boh ho cambiato idea..onestamente non ho voglia di aspettare fino a dicembre o più... Ho ordinato la 4 con GOW, Horizon, The last of us ed in più the Last of us 2 nel pacchetto a 340 euri



Ottimo prezzo!


----------

